# Good Alternative to Chips when eating fish and chips



## slinkydonkey (Sep 8, 2011)

We tend to eat over fish and chips a bit too often i said the fish is breadcrumbs is ok but the chips are full of carbs can't think of an alternative to the chips.

If there is none i guess i should stop eating it all together or only once a week


----------



## K1eran (Jan 9, 2011)

chicken kebab


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2011)

Fish and fish! And as above big fat chicken shish kebab  nice


----------



## slinkydonkey (Sep 8, 2011)

fusion405 said:


> Fish and fish! And as above big fat chicken shish kebab  nice


hmmm ill save that for Saturday night


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

slinkydonkey said:


> We tend to eat over fish and chips a bit too often i said the fish is breadcrumbs is ok but the chips are full of carbs can't think of an alternative to the chips.
> 
> If there is none i guess i should stop eating it all together or only once a week


Eat less chips is a start


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2011)

slinkydonkey said:


> hmmm ill save that for Saturday night


She's busy Saturday night


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

I have my fish grilled....I know it's not a proper fish and chips but if my fish is grilled I don't worry so much about the chips!?


----------



## lyndbo (Dec 22, 2008)

sweet potato chips in the oven,cut em yourself,and brush with olive oil


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

lyndbo said:


> sweet potato chips in the oven,cut em yourself,and brush with olive oil


Ohhh yeah just had some it's the best!!!


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

wot he said, sweet potatoe wedges are the best , brushed with olive oil and paprika


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

smithy26 said:


> wot he said, sweet potatoe wedges are the best , brushed with olive oil and paprika


Ah not for u smithy, u have a competition soon!! Keep them carbs low bro


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

nothing wrong with white potato chips if you made them yourself, particularly with the skins on and not deep fried


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

yeah not now .....lol ....... will be using for carb up on the day though minus the oil and paprika


----------

